
AWS Lambda Supports Node.js 4.3 - mmcclellan
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/04/aws-lambda-supports-node-js-4-3/
======
ruffrey
I like it, but there needs to be some kind of commitment to staying up with
current releases. Otherwise it will only be good for one off background jobs
and simple webhooks.

------
eistrati
This is very exciting :) We have added support as well:
[https://github.com/MitocGroup/deep-
framework](https://github.com/MitocGroup/deep-framework)

------
koolba
Anyone that's tried doing anything modern with Lamda is smiling as they read
that subject line. Bye bye repacks!

